# Gravity cystogram



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 12, 2011)

How would you code this procedure?
GRAVITY CYSTOGRAM
FINDINGS: Scout images show a hazy soft-tissue density in the upper left abdomen and pelvic area of uncertain significance. The bowel seems somewhat displaced by this mass. Next image show filling of the bladder with contrast material in the normal retrograde fashion. Foley catheter balloon is easily identified. Next images show full-capacity bladder in a triangular shape. There did not appear to be any extrinsic compression of the bladder. There is no vesicoureteral reflux. Final images show adequate drainage on post-void film, drained through the Foley catheter. There is no hint of residual contrast and there is no reflux.
OVERALL IMPRESSION
Soft-tissue density mass in the left side of the abdomen of uncertain etiology. Further studies with CT scan may be indicated.
No evidence of vesicoureteral reflux with adequate-capacity bladder.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 16, 2011)

51600 and 74430, 26 (depending on your location and other factors).


----------

